# One for the history nerds



## QC (Nov 15, 2011)

I've just had a quick look through this book and it's pretty impressive. 

http://www.ospreypublishing.com/store/The-SAS-in-World-War-II--An-Illustrated-History_9781849086462

It follows the unit through north Africa and into Europe and Germany at the end of the war.


----------



## pardus (Nov 15, 2011)

Interesting.
The WWII SAS was a different unit to the post war one, something not acknowledged often.


----------



## QC (Nov 15, 2011)

It has some interesting pix from the regiments own archives. From Africa, their liaison with the SBS in the Mediteranean, then Italy, France and Germany. Also mentions the Belgian and French contingents. I may have to plonk some hard earned on one, they're about $A40.00.


----------



## JustAnotherJ (Nov 16, 2011)

Awesome.  Another book to get for the library.
Thanks


----------



## dknob (Nov 21, 2011)

this has been one of my favorite pics from WWII.

How different is the WWII SAS from Post War SAS?


----------



## SpitfireV (Nov 21, 2011)

pardus said:


> Interesting.
> The WWII SAS was a different unit to the post war one, something not acknowledged often.


 
Do you mean the immediate post-war one (by immediate I mean when they were re-raised) or the cold war one? I'm not asking to have a go, just clarifying.


----------



## pardus (Nov 21, 2011)

dknob said:


> How different is the WWII SAS from Post War SAS?





SpitfireV said:


> Do you mean the immediate post-war one (by immediate I mean when they were re-raised) or the cold war one? I'm not asking to have a go, just clarifying.


 

I know Spitty, no worries. The whole thing from Malaya to now.

The post war SAS were as you may know reformed not by Stirling the original founder but by Mike Calvert, who was a Chindit leader and later commander of the SAS in 1945.

Stirling as a Guards Officer demanded strict discipline in the wartime SAS, something we know didn't and doesn't exist in the post war unit.
Calvert seemed to use the Chindit model to mold the post war SAS. They took some time to really develop and had a very rocky start.


----------



## QC (Nov 21, 2011)

Another one which is interesting too regarding the Coastwatchers. There's a link to information about Sparrow Force in Timor during WW2. if I find the book in question I'll post the link. These two semi regular forces did a lot of good. 

http://www.qbd.com.au/product/9781741669244-The_Coast_Watchers_by_Patrick_Lindsay.htm

http://www.getawaytrekking.com.au/trek-destinations/timor-leste/history-of-sparrow-force


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Nov 22, 2011)

Who are you calling nerds...? :-"  Thank you for the link.

I have 'THE GIANT BOOK OF THE SAS & SPECIAL FORCES'. So, I must pick that one up.


----------



## QC (Nov 22, 2011)

ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 said:


> Who are you calling nerds...? :-"  Thank you for the link.
> 
> I have 'THE GIANT BOOK OF THE SAS & Special Forces'. So, I must pick that one up.



If you're a nerd and you know it clap your hands! 

There's a couple more I've seen. One on SAS in Greece and Palestine post war (sorry, can't recall the title) and another entitled Go! Go! Go! which literally goes hour by hour through the Iranian Embassy siege. 
I guess it's been so long now that the cone of silence has even lifted.


----------



## QC (Nov 24, 2011)

Found it! It's called SAS. the first secret wars by Tim Jones. It fills in the post war years to Malaya and notes the units that it operated as, such as the Middle East Rangers and the Greek Sacred Regiment.


----------



## pardus (Nov 24, 2011)

QC said:


> Found it! It's called SAS. the first secret wars by Tim Jones. It fills in the post war years to Malaya and notes the units that it operated as, such as the Middle East Rangers and the Greek Sacred Regiment.


 
Awesome, thanks mate!


----------



## crapgame (Mar 6, 2012)

Seeing that photo reminded me of another book on the SAS's doings during WWII.
Eastern Approaches by Fitzroy Maclean.  It's more autobio than SAS history.
He was in the LRDG, if memory serves, and ended up leading the British Mission to Tito.


----------



## abn373 (Mar 14, 2012)

dknob said:


> this has been one of my favorite pics from WWII.
> 
> How different is the WWII SAS from Post War SAS?


 
Damn...guns and fuel....that's all you really need when you got beards and shorts


----------



## is friday (Mar 18, 2012)

I think those are water cans. p.s. Damn we still use the same water cans.... That's motivated.


----------

